# Looking To Make My Own Coconut Popsicles and Ice Cream



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I went to the market today, and I was looking AGAIN for Coconut Ice Cream in a tube and all I could find were the Coconut Creme Popsicles. They're okay, but I miss the ice cream.

I don't own an Ice Cream maker. I'd like to try to make my own pos as well as ice cream.

These are the recipes that I found online. I'm hoping that someone could help me with personal experience.

*coconut pops*

15 oz can of coconut milk
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup ice cubes 
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/2 cup milk
1/4 teaspoon vanilla
Popsicle Mold 
Bring the coconut milk to a slow simmer. Add the sugar and stir occasionally until sugar has melted into the milk. Remove from heat and pour into large measuring cup, and add ice and stir until it is melted and the coconut milk is cooled. Add in the milk, heavy cream and vanilla. Pour the coconut mixture into each mold to reach the top. Place the top on and add the sticks. Freeze for one hour or until solid. 

Limber de Coco

1/2 can evaporated milk
1/2 can coconut milk
1/4 cup sugar
1 tsp. vanilla
1 egg yolk
Cinammon to taste
1/2 cup of shredded coconut

Directions

Mix evaporated milk, coconut milk, sugar, vanilla, egg yolk and cinnamon in a bowl. Add additional sugar and cinnamon to taste.

Pour into popsicle molds.

Coconut Ice Cream

*Ingredients*

1 cup milk
1 (14 ounce) can cream of coconut
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1 1/2 cups sweetened flaked coconut (optional)
*Directions*

Combine the milk and cream of coconut in the container of a food processor or blender, and mix thoroughly. Stir in cream and flaked coconut. 
Pour into the container of an ice cream maker, and freeze according to the manufacturer's instructions. 
*Footnotes*

Note: Do not confuse sweetened cream of coconut-used in this recipe-with unsweetened coconut milk or cream. The sweetness in this recipe comes from the cream of coconut.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

then I have another question...

once I make popsicles and remove them from the mold,

how do I store them?

wrap them in waxed paper, parchment paper or

plastic/cling wrap and into a ziptop bag

with most of the air forced out? 

this is all a new frontier for me

that I think I want to explore. 

I am not a fan of chocolate pops/ice cream

and I finally got my Mister K~girl to think in other flavors...


----------



## nicholas beebe (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm more of a heavy cream, frozen custard type of guy, so that's where most of my experience with ice cream making lies.

So here's the problem. Ice cream makers meant for home just don't freeze fast enough. I've never had one that can get the job done before pesky ice crystals start showing up. The less fat you have in the recipe, the worse this problem is going to be. I have come across two different methods that work alright for me.

First, the dry ice method. The problems with this method are the extra cost of the dry ice, increased overrun, and sensitivity to adding too much dry ice. The good part is that dry ice will freeze your base way super fast, preventing ice crystal formation. I just put my refrigerated base into a stand mixer and whisk in pulverized dry ice until it is just frozen. If you don't get the dry ice smashed up enough or add too much, it will dissolve CO2 into the mixture and the ice cream will taste fizzy, like soda. If you add it too slowly, you'll end up whipping a bunch of air into the base, increasing overrun, which leads to a less creamy texture.

The second method that I like is the Serious Eats method. Follow the link for details. Basically, it involves using ice cube trays to freeze the base quickly, then blending the cubes together in a food processor. I've tried it laying out base into thin layers one sheet trays instead of ice cube trays and the results have been really good. The link also has further details about ice cream making which you may find interesting or useful.

For your ice cream recipe, if you have trouble with texture, you may wish to try replacing the milk with evaporated milk and/or adding egg yolks. If you add egg yolks, you'll want to cook the base as though you were making creme anglaise.

I don't really make popsicles much, but many of the same principles will apply. You'll get structurally stronger pops with a long, slow freeze, but they will have an icier texture. Freeze them faster and they'll have a smoother texture, but may be a little softer at a given temperature.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for that Nick!
What I really want to do is create pops like the ones from Mexico, DELISH, but a little spend-y in the freezer section. I was hoping someone here had made these before?


----------



## zoebisch (Apr 9, 2012)

Use canned coconut milk not the cream and adjust the sweetness level if need be with sugar.  I find that stuff way too sweet (cream) and I like to have more control....just a personal take on it.  Plus I think the straight up coconut milk has a much better flavor


----------



## drew8 (Jun 27, 2012)

This sounds like a really tasty idea. Looking forward to hear how the result will be


----------



## geno (Jun 10, 2012)

You have the ingredients close enough but i doubt you will ever match the flavor of the palletas of Mexico, My wife makes and sells the popsicles or as they are known in Mexico, palletas. Today we have 6 freezers running including a display freezer. The machine she uses can take molds of 25 from liquid state to frozen in a bag in less than 15 minutes. We run the smallest machine on the market as far as I can tell and can still do 150 to 200 an hour if so desired. Depending on the mold used it will hold 2 to 4 at a time...that is lots of palletas in an 8 hour day. The machine runs at about 15 below F. The process is , fill the mold with the desired flavor and put into the machine where it floats in a solution of water and calcium cloride. In 5 to 7 minutes you put in the popsicle sticks and another 5 to 7 minutes you pull the mold and bag the product.

 The whole trick is a flash freeze, as I was told. Otherwise instead of creamy you get icy product.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm off to the market, I think, tomorrow, I'll look for the ingredients then and give this a try in Dixie cups to start off. I LOVE anything Coconut, Ijust feel like the price for the pops in the store is out of line. Although in Hawaii I did pay $4 for _one _Butter Mochi Pop that was DY-NO-MITE!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

okay, I found coconut milk (not so easy in the desert) and a popsicle mold at the Kitchen Store (on sale $2) in the Mall in town

(well, along with a few other things, you know my addiction to Kitchen Stores).

I had to ask the grocery store manager where they hide the canned milk;

the flaked coconut was of course in the baking aisle.

I used vanilla extract, but I think that coconut would have been better (that's just what I had on hand).

I decided to go with the recipe with an egg yolk, and cook the mixture,

cool it down in an ice bath and then pour into the mold.



... this is what I got 



I unmolded them a day later and then wrapped them individually in plastic and put them back in the deep freeze (-20º).

I enjoyed them, but Mister K~girl did not. I think if I make this one again, I'll use the heavy cream rather than evaporated milk.

I liked the texture, but the flavors could use a tweak.

Should someone wish to share with me another popsicle recipe, that would be most appreciated!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

i know you said you wanted to make creamy pops, but you might want to consider making fruit based ones, especially with all the beautiful summer fruits and berries...you could do layered pops...think watermelon and lime sherbet, or guava and passionfruit...for you cocktail party you could make lime margarita pops..... oh, you can make them in those little paper nut cups and set them in a muffin tin at a slight angle if you like....put a stick in them when half frozen or wrap the cups with saran, rubber band the cup, cut a slit in the top and put in the stick, then freeze

as an aside i made a dulce de leche(mexican caramel) sauce as birthday gift the other day, but instead of using sweetened condensed i used coconut milk......better than good and easy breezy...i know how much you like coconut, so thought this would be a good fit....pouring it over vanilla bean ice cream is simple beauty.

joey

oh, for your cocktail party just a thought...how about something southwesty? mini chicken quesadillas with grilled salsa roja and salsa verde, empanadas, mini pork tacos, mini mojo grilled vegetable kebabs, grilled fruit(mango, peaches, watermelon)......that kind of thing...you know.....FUN FOOD!

i created(?) a drink for a true friend a while back...i call it the 'ya ya dreamsicle'.......

1 pint good vanilla ice cream

3 tbl orange juice

3 tbl vodka

3 tbl cointreu or triple sec

in blender...blend.....


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmmm, watermelon sherbet you say? 

The local melons have just come out and the raspberries, yum! 

I had no idea so many goodies were grown right here in Arizona?! 

I’m going to look up Jim’s articles and see if I can get some ideas from there,

but, you could toss me a couple if you like?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i don't know who jim is, but will try to send something to you soon....i'm off to the salt mines right now....the watermelon is one layer (i use the small 'dulcinea' melons), and the lime sherbet is another layer......

joey

guess you'd be the new sherrif in town eh?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

… so we just got back from a trip into town, and made a stop at our fav, Lee Lee's Oriental Supermarket, where Mister K~girl grabs an extra can of frozen Guava Concentrate and says, "would that make a great popsicle?" … and he still keeps saying he's not a foodie … /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> guess you'd be the new sherrif in town eh?


yes ma'am!


----------



## teareasa (Oct 3, 2012)

What type of freezer & mold do you use?


----------

